# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  تعیین نوع فیلد کلید

## rezayeman

با سلام خدمت دوستان محترم

من دارم برای یک شرکت تولیدی یک نرم افزار ساده می نویسم که این نرم افزار بارکدی که روی محصولات خروجی میخوره را با یک اسکنر دستی خونده و ثبت میکنه. 
حالا سوالم اینه که برای دیتابیس این نرم افزار من جدولی که درست کردم فیلد کلیدشو چی در نظر بگیرم؟ همون سریال بار کد کلید باشه؟

حالا یه سوال دیگه. توی یک جدولی که مقادیرش ممکنه از میلیارد هم بالا بزنه و هیچ فیلد یکتایی توش نداریم چه نوعی را باید به عنوان کلید براش در نظر بگیریم؟

----------


## gilas1368

در هر دو جدول شما ی فیلد اضافه میکنین و خاصیت Identity رو روشون Set میکنین و هر جایی ک خاستین اطلاعات رو واکشی کنین
میتونید با استفاده از اون بارکد به ID اون محصول دست پیداکنین و اطلاعاتش رو نمایش بدید

----------

